

Show HN: bmrk.it - a simple bookmarking service - mmacneil

I wanted a simple, lightweight and easy to use bookmarking service so I took to the task with this little side project, here's the result:<p>http://bmrk.it
======
damoncali
Cool. It took me a moment to figure out how to add bookmarks. You might want
to highlight that a little more.

------
mmacneil
Thanks, I added a screenshot which hopefully makes it a little clearer.

------
Jeremy007
well done

